# Результат МРТ



## Aliya_Faridovna2012 (18 Июл 2018)

К врачу только в пятницу,расскажите пожалуйста страшно это или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

Как у всех.


----------



## Aliya_Faridovna2012 (18 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как у всех.


Тоесть ничего страшного?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

Ничего страшного.
Важно что болит.
Нельзя оценивать снимки сами по себе, тем более описание снимков.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2018)

@Aliya_Faridovna2012, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

